# Akita Pictures



## Akitadog24 (Jan 21, 2013)

Some pictures of my Akita, Kuma


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Cute 

tooshort


----------



## Crash440 (Jan 21, 2013)

Kuma is stunning. I love the markings. Tell us more about him/her, please.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Gorgeous!! I love the intensity in the second pic.


----------



## Chief502 (Dec 3, 2012)

Gorgeous pup!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful! I just love the look in that third photo.


----------



## frillint (Jul 12, 2009)

I am terrified of Akitas, but he is a very cute dog. Love the one of her getting the greyhound on the TV.


----------



## Akitadog24 (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks! It's a boy btw but nbd. Im trying to get him on camera doing his groan thing. Whenever we come home he gets so excited and he has to get something in his mouth and then he does this deep growl thing, but it's not a growl. It's almost like he's talking


----------



## BooLette (Jul 11, 2009)

Akitadog24 said:


> Thanks! It's a boy btw but nbd. Im trying to get him on camera doing his groan thing. Whenever we come home he gets so excited and he has to get something in his mouth and then he does this deep growl thing, but it's not a growl. It's almost like he's talking


That's why our akita's nickname is "Woo". lol He's a handsome boy!


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Very cute dog you have there.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

That first picture is _*ADORABLE*_!!!


----------

